# Critter ID please



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It looks a bit dried out. Either a mouse or a Vole.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like long dead and dried up mouse to me.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

It has a very big head and the legs are very long. 
I thought mouse had shorter legs though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I would guess a baby rat. During construction a couple of rats got into current house and they were a challenge. I finally found their nest and it had 4 baby rats and head and feet were accentuated (large).

Total body size in your picture is much smaller so maybe the dried up mouse guess is better.

Bud


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

007noob said:


> Any DIY measures to keep these out


yup,

get yourself a bunch of these.....









Mouse Trap, Mouse Traps That Work Mice Trap Outdoor Indoor Best Snap Traps for Mouse/Mice Safe and Reusable 6 Pack Quick Kill Mouse Traps : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Find products from Hdama at low prices. Shop online for barbecues, mowers, garden tools, generators, snow blowers and more at Amazon.ca



www.amazon.ca





nobody ever has a single mouse.....they have *MICE*

if you found this, there are others lurking, trust me,

put a whole bunch of traps around your house, you will catch more within a day,

mice are sneaky, and do not leave a lot of evidence behind

i find the best bait to put on traps like that is peanut butter


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

Rat baby critter


----------



## joe-nwt (Jul 15, 2020)

Rats have bare tails.


----------



## JBoot (Jan 15, 2019)

I thought s/he might be growing a beard.


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

anyacolo said:


> yup,
> 
> get yourself a bunch of these.....
> 
> ...


So with the trap I can possibly catch what is in the basement.

Is there something (like a spray) I can put around the perimeter of the house to prevent them from entering?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 007noob (Sep 17, 2018)

It’s a mouse!! It’s mice...
Noooo it’s Mickey Mouse!! Sorry. 

I’m thinking I prefer grubs and sod webworms in the lawn rather than these. 
I remember when we were buying the house, during the inspection the inspector found a dead squirrel and rat poison in the attic. So this shouldn’t be much of a surprise I guess. 
Since I moved in I waged “war” against all the trees and bushes around the house and made sure none are reaching the roof line. 

My neighbor has had a problem with mice as well and they have a service for treating mice and insects. He’s also got a DIY bucket mouse trap in the back yard with an Arlo camera set up. 
He does catch mice in the bucket. 
Would that actually help keep them out of the house??

If so I’m thinking I might do a similar thing. 

This year I did apply Temprid FX around the perimeter of house and it worked really well I think. This year was way better. I didn’t have any insect issues like last year. 

Wonder if there is something similar for rodents...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## In Ontario (Oct 5, 2018)

Baby Chupacabra!


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

007noob said:


> So with the trap I can possibly catch what is in the basement.
> 
> Is there something (like a spray) I can put around the perimeter of the house to prevent them from entering?
> 
> ...


for now i would put lots of traps in your basement to weed out the infestation, maybe 8-10 traps, they are cheap, and check them every day

but eventually you should try to locate the point of entry, and just put traps there

i had a mice problem years ago and ended up catching about 8-10 in my basement over about 3-4 days,

eventually i found that they were getting in through my garage, and somehow getting in from there,

so now i keep 6-8 traps in my garage, and only about 4 in basement,

i have not caught one in my basement now in about 3 years, but i still get the occassional one in my garage, maybe one every 2 weeks or so


----------

